
A Future Without Webpack - feross
https://dev.to/pika/a-future-without-webpack-ago
======
koalaphant
Some benchmarks would go a long way to make a compelling case for this new
bundler. I'm not the biggest fan of webpack, but I'd like to have some numbers
to make sure I'm not regressing in some way.

